# Coachman Clipper Express 9.0



## Jonesycampgirl

Anyone have personal experience with one, or know someone that has? I'm doing some premature, preliminary research on very small, very lightweight towable options. I keep coming back to this one, I just wish I could read or watch some personal reviews on them.


----------



## Babstreefern

I'm English and live in England. You mention a Coachman, which we do have over here, actually made here. Are you talking about a caravan? As it may be different to our Coachman caravans. It may be an idea if you look at some of the units here. Try www.caravanfinder.co.uk, as they have lots of caravans (new and used), that may help you. Or try www.leisuresales.co.uk. They are a dealership, and not far from where we live and I do know they sell Coachmans


----------



## Babstreefern

Apologies. I've actually just Googled your Coachmen (not Coachman). Its an entirely different "caravan" than what we have over here. So disregard my earlier message. Anyway, nice to speak to someone over your side of the pond with like minded interests.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl

Thanks to you! I've not seen one in person. I am not ready to deal with salesperson just quite yet. I may have to wait for RV show and see the selections of small, super light-weight campers. I have a Nissan Juke, which here in U.S. states not to tow, but I understand the UK Nissan Juke has a limited weight towing capacity. There is an after market tow package available for my specific make and model juke. I'm hoping a few years in of owning it, I'll get one installed, and only then want to deal with salespersons to purchase a camper. I'm just super excited at the prospect, I'm doing premature research, lol. Sounds like you have nice options over there as well!


----------



## Babstreefern

We also go to shows to look at models. Get ideas for what we want. We started off in frame tents (the canvas type), then moved up to trailer tent (same thing but based on a box type trailer), then folding campers (same thing but the canvas is not pegged down, its attached to the trailer) and now caravans (a bit of luxury). We also have to watch the weight. I belong to the Caravan & Motorhome Club over here, and they advise to use an 85% ratio between vehicle and trailer. We have a Ford Kuga 2L and the caravan we tow weighs 1350kg (fully laden), so we have a ratio of 76%, well within the safety margin. If you go well over 100%, you could end up with the proverbial tail wagging the dog, when driving, the caravan could start snaking all over the place and you end up in an accident. Sorry its not in lbs. I usually get other half to work out the kilos to pounds. But as I said, very wise to do you homework before buying. Its a lot of money to fork out. Anyway, nice to speaking to you and enjoy your camping. The Nissan Juke (not sure though), may be capable of pulling the Pennine folding campers (www.pennineoutdoorleisure.co.uk/folding-camper). I've seen photos of your camp sites and have seen similar to these (the folding campers), so I know you do have similar over your side.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl

I grew up camping in tents or pop up campers (aka: folding camper, tent camper). After I got married, we had tents, then got a used pop up. We sold the pop up before moving out of state. Now that I'm divorced, I've missed camping, so am going back to tent camping. I'm had to invest a little into it, have mostly gear for camper, so needed tent and tent gear. I figure it's cheaper for now, and I'll get a few years out of it, making it worth the small investment. By then I'll decide about the camper investment, and know my car a lot better. I read on the juke forum, that someone was towing a 1200 lb teardrop camper very easily with an after market hitch. So a camper and Juke prep For one will be a larger investment, but I'm looking at more economical versions. I personally would love to have either a small hybrid, or even an A-frame camper, something easy to pack/unpack and set up/breakdown. I just don't have the tow capacity for those. 

Happy camping to you!


----------



## pandes

sub'd to this thread


----------



## Jonesycampgirl

Thank you, but I don't see a link.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl

The more I look at this camper, the more I like the idea of it. I still wish I could find some reviews on it from people who have camped in one. Right now, I know the latest model is available in Thurmond MD, which is a little hike for me considering i can't purchase one atm. Anyway, I believe it has what I need for the kind of camping i looking forward to doing. Of course, I'll have to see what's available when the time comes. In the meantime, I have my tent, hope it's not a dud.


----------



## barongan

That's interesting!


----------

